# Posting photos and resizing



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I have kind of figured out the resizing photos to get them eventually loaded into a post (seems like a fairly complicated string of steps, for me,) but I can do it. Sometimes. But, why can I resize some photos and others are "too large of a file" ...I'm using the same camera, same settings, and not making some pictures "larger" than others--at least as far as I know!

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing or not doing between pictures?

Thanks!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sheri,
Where are you trying to resize your pictures? I resize my pictures in like a photo program and I can resize them all. It says resize web large or web small.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lynn, I use the "Shrink" link on the home page of this forum. I don't even begin to know how to go elsewhere to do it...


----------

